
Ask HN: What are the best acronyms that programmers should know? - andkon
I just discovered YAGNI — &quot;You aren&#x27;t gonna need it&quot; — and facepalmed at all the time I would&#x27;ve saved if I&#x27;d really internalized that lesson sooner. Apparently, it&#x27;s a frequent enough problem that it&#x27;s now an acronym.<p>What else should I be liberally referring to as I try to improve my practices?
======
rwieruch
API [0] - application programming interface

\- not often explained when learning programming, but essential

\- [0] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/what-is-an-api-
javascript/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/what-is-an-api-javascript/)

------
deliriousferret
KISS: Keep it simple stupid

------
sh87
Looking for acronyms is a waste of time, let alone save you time. Just make
enough mistakes fast enough to learn from them. And Let The Acronyms Be Alone.
ALTABA.

------
gtvwill
PEMDAS Mathematical order of operations. Parenthesis, exponent, multiply,
divide, add, subtract. I only learnt this a year ago and it's almost
embarrassing how much my maths or ability to understand math has improved from
this(I'm 28 and never gotten taught this in schools general maths so I used to
find math really difficult).

~~~
saurabhn
To complete the picture, you might've been taught a completely different
mnemonic in other countries. The one I was taught was BODMAS ( "B"rackets,
"O"f or "O"rder, "D"ivision, "M"ultiplication, "A"ddition and "S"ubtraction)
and some African countries teach this as BIDMAS [0]. Caused a lot of confusion
when I came to the US and drew a blank when someone mentioned PEMDAS in an
example.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_operations#Mnemonics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_operations#Mnemonics)

------
Leviter
Definitely SOLID [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOLID_(object-
oriented_design)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOLID_\(object-
oriented_design\))

It contains: \- SRP \- OCP \- LSP \- ISP \- DIP

------
1ba9115454
KISS -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KISS_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KISS_principle)

------
kojeovo
PEBKAC

~~~
hijinks
as a ops person.. this is my favorite

------
robin_philip
CRUD - create read update delete ACID - atomicity, consistency, isolation,
durability

------
tmaly
RTFM

------
dikiaap
LGTM, SGTM. Looks, Sounds good to me. WIP. Work in progress.

------
probinso
Pebcak is the only one you need

------
boyter
CAP

Consistency Availability Performance. At scale, pick any two.

~~~
biksnep
Partition tolerance?

~~~
joeclark77
Yeah, it just means that you can distribute the system across a cluster. Since
we only talk about the CAP theorem in the context of distributed systems, you
have to assume "P" has already been chosen. So the theorem is really about a
trade-off between "C" and "A".

------
beamatronic
FUBAR, WTF, SOL, SSDD, STFU, FML

------
jaberwock1
WET - Write Everything Twice

------
NonEUCitizen
NDA 83(b) IPO AMT

------
savethefuture
REPL, SOLID, DRY, CQRS

------
tedmiston
The various stack acronyms such as LAMP and MEAN.

------
BjoernKW
TLA

------
laynetrain
DRY

